# IOH High Temperature



## A_D (May 29, 2006)

Hi, i noticed in the bios that my IOH Temperature was high... Never really noticed until today. Did some research and found that this is related to the Northbridge HSF. I noticed when i opened the case that the fan on the heatsink was not moving. It was connected to the correct pins on the m/b. when i moved the fan slightly it started to spin. Seems as though something is kinda nudging it, maybe....im not sure, but couldnt see.

I have attached photos. Any ideas? Was thinking of sticking something to hold it in place....idk


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

I would suggest taking it out and inspected it. Make sure it is installed correctly. If you have to start it by hand should replace it.


----------



## A_D (May 29, 2006)

Looked even further than this...seems to be contacting the cpu cooler mount.
Any ideas?.... I could remove the fan altogether but temps will still be high or get a new cpu heatsink? Anyone have this issue?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Is that Mobo a retail or prebuilt (HP-Dell-etc.) model?
If the fan needs a "nudge" to get it started it probably needs to be replaced.


----------



## A_D (May 29, 2006)

Tyree said:


> Is that Mobo a retail or prebuilt (HP-Dell-etc.) model?
> If the fan needs a "nudge" to get it started it probably needs to be replaced.


not a prebuilt (dell, HP, etc.)
its an Asus Rampage Extreme iii. i did a quick search on google. apparently im not the only one that has this issue. i did however manage to 'carefully' angle it away from the cpu cooler mount not too much, so it seems fine for now...lets hope it stays ok.
northbridge temps seem ok after 2hours.


----------



## A_D (May 29, 2006)

Removed 1graphics card.. Temps average 70 degrees c...is that a decent temp?


----------



## A_D (May 29, 2006)

For a little its pretty noisy. Does anyone one know of a replacement fan (if possible) or if i could get the stock heatsink (without the fan) as i do not have it..
I did try searching for a "faulty rampage iii extreme" on ebay but missed out on it.


----------



## A_D (May 29, 2006)

error message said:


> For a little its pretty noisy.


For a *little fan....


Maybe a noctua fan can fit lol


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

error message said:


> Removed 1graphics card.. Temps average 70 degrees c...is that a decent temp?


Is that the CPU or Northbridge Temp?

An exact replacement fan should be available from the manufacturer.
What i have done for small Mobo heatsinks, find a fan that will cover the heatsink and super glue it to the heatsink.


----------



## A_D (May 29, 2006)

Heres a pic of my temps after around 3hours of moderate usage (internet browsing and playing music)


----------



## A_D (May 29, 2006)

never seen my cpu temps at 0 degrees C before...does that seem unrealistic (maybe a glitch?)


----------



## A_D (May 29, 2006)

i am getting a replacement R3E board.
i will not be putting on the IOH HSF (with fan) as it seems hassle and it too noisy. on my HAF 922 would it be better to have 2 Noctua NF-P12 120mm OR 1 Noctua 200mm on the side blowing air to the board??


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

One 120mm in front & rear is usually fine. Side mount fans can cause turbulence and disrupt the desired front to rear airflow.
Antec Tri-Cool are cheaper than the Noctua: Antec 761345-75121-6 Case Fan - Newegg.com


----------



## A_D (May 29, 2006)

Attached is the temps i normally get for the IOH...

the other photo shows my current air flow...the yellow circle is the area that i am trying to cool.

was thinking if it was possible to move the graphics card down one slot (pci-e x16 slot 2)


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Personally, I'm a believer in the use of side fans for spot cooling. If you can mount one, go with a single 200mm. Should net you the same cfm as a pair of 120's and do so much quieter.

In this instance, I'ld disregard all of those temperatures you see in BIOS, at least until I saw them confirmed using other software. I don't believe you could get the CPU to 0°C if you were using liquid nitrogen as coolant.


----------



## A_D (May 29, 2006)

yep,....didnt really rely on those temps soley...something was definitely wrong (the board is now dead!)...am suppose to be getting a replacement R3E for £100 this week...so hopefully it should a little better. ...was debating a replacement 'everything' for a z87...but x58 seems ok still for my needs...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You can move the GPU to the next slot. If one 120mm in front & rear is not sufficient, there is very likely another problem.
Using side mount fans "might" be good in some instances. Experimentation is the only way to be certain.


----------



## A_D (May 29, 2006)

i remeber reading somewhere about the possible PCIe x16 lane allocation, not 100% sure i can use a single pcie x16 in slot 2....can't remeber the website link but something similar to this http://wccftech.com/images/news/ASUS Computex 2010/asus crosshair iv extreme pcie.jpg


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You can use the other PCI-E slot.


----------

